# Gẹn nịt bụng giảm mỡ và ăn kiêng. Đâu mới là điều hiệu quả?



## Vietcorset (16/1/19)

_Để sở hữu được vóc dáng thon gọn và săn chắc. Chị em đã có thể bỏ ra không ít công sức và tiền bạc. Ăn kiêng và việc sử dụng gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ là những phương pháp được sử dụng nhiều. Nhưng liệu đâu mới là phương pháp hiệu quả nhất được người tiêu dùng đánh giá cao?_

*Nỗi ám ảnh trong việc ăn kiêng để giảm cân*
Ăn kiêng thường được chị em sử dụng với mong muốn lấy lại vóc dáng một cách nhanh chóng. Và một hậu quả của việc này là khiến làn da sần. Đặc biệt là lộ rõ trên vùng bụng, đùi, hông và vùng mông.

Ngoài ra suy dinh dưỡng sau giảm cân nhanh bằng biện pháp này cũng rất phổ biến. Làm chị em luôn trong tình trạng thiếu năng lượng, tụt huyết áp gây ngất xỉu. Rụng tóc cũng là do tình trạng dồn nén ép cân quá mức. Do khi giảm cân chị em ăn rất ít lượng protein dẫn đến việc tóc yếu và dễ rụng.

Trầm cảm, thiếu ham muốn tình dục và nổi cáu là những rắc rối hay gặp trong khi giảm cân nhanh. Đây cũng là điều nhắn nhủ tới chị em muốn giảm cân nhanh. Là khi không có chế độ hay phương pháp hợp lý. Mà chỉ chăm chăm vào việc ăn kiêng thì sớm muộn chị em sẽ nhận được những hậu quả nghiêm trọng.

*Giảm eo hiệu quả với gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ*

_



_
_Gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ latex slim 200 phù hợp với mọi đối tượng chị em_​
*Phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng*
Gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ hay đai nịt bụng là sản phẩm phù hợp với mọi đối tượng giảm cân. Từ các mẹ sau sinh đến chị em công sở ít vận động. Thời gian và kết quả đạt được của mỗi người sử dụng là khác nhau. Do phụ thuộc nhiều vào cơ địa của từng người. Trung bình thì vòng eo của một người bình thường có thể giảm từ 5-7cm chỉ trong vòng một tháng sử dụng.

*Dễ sử dụng*
Hơn nữa gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ Latex cũng rất dễ sử dụng. Với thiết kế từ cao su non thiên nhiên sẽ ôm trọn vòng eo. Tạo cho chị em thân hình đồng hồ cát mong muốn. Ngoài ra phần bên trong được cấu tạo bởi lõi kép xoắn xương cá nâng đỡ cột sống hiệu quả. Vì vậy chị em khi dùng sản phẩm lâu dài sẽ không cần lo lắng đến tình trạng đau mỏi lưng do ngồi nhiều.

*Cách chọn gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ phù hợp với cơ thể.*

_



_
_Gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ_​
Để chọn được gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ phù hợp với vòng eo. Chị em cần phải tìm hiểu rõ về sản phẩm để chọn được phù hợp với yêu cầu của mình. Thông thường đẻ đo sản phẩm phù hợp với vòng eo. Chị em có thể ép chặt 2 đầu gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ mà vẫn còn thừa từ 7 -13cm là hợp lý. Nếu hai đầu gen quá gần nhau thì sẽ mặc lỏng, không ôm sát với vòn eo. Chị em lúc này hãy nên đổi gen mới nha.
Tuy nhiên không cần phải quá phức tạp. Chị em có thể nhắn tin trực tiếp với bên tư vấn của Việt Corset. Bên mình sẽ hỗ trợ chị em chọn sản phầm phù hợp với cơ thể nhất.

*Cách sử dụng gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ*
Chị em bắt đầu hãy cài từ dưới lên trên, từ vùng eo nhỏ nhất của mình. Cứ từ từ mà cài từng nấc một, thỉnh thoảng chị em điều chỉnh lại gen một chút để cơ thể thoải mái. Lưu ý là nên dùng lực trong quá trình cài gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ. Điều này để gen có thể ôm chặt vòng eo một cách tốt nhất. Và đem lại hiệu quả nhanh nhất với cơ thể.

*Mua gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ ở đâu*
Việt Corset tin tưởng là nơi cung cấp những sản phẩm gen nịt bụng dành cho người Việt. Chính hãng, chất lượng, hậu đãi lâu dài. Thông tin về các dòng sản phẩm gen nịt bụng bên Việt Corset sẽ được cập nhật dưới đây. Nếu có thắc mắc về sản phẩm, chị em có thể gọi số hotline: 0908846368. Để có thể nhận được tư vấn từ bên mình một cách tốt nhất.


----------

